# Is this true???



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Found this on another post.
"I know I have to break a new pistol with 300 factory rounds before moving to reloads, correct. "

I hope that not true because I have used reloads on all my new guns and if this is true, Why?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

> "I know I have to break a new pistol with 300 factory rounds before moving to reloads, correct. "


I've never heard any such thing. Almost all gun makers put a disclaimer in their owner's manuals that the use of reloaded ammunition will void the warranty.

When I shot IHMSA, all of my match guns shot handloads exclusively, never fired a single factory load in any of them. They were all new when I bought them. In fact, in three of them, I had to use handloads, since factory loads weren't made for any of them (7mm BR, 7mm TCU, .357 Herrett).


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not a word of truth to it.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Lead Bullets*



Bob Wright said:


> Not a word of truth to it.
> 
> Bob Wright


I agree 100% with Bob. I fired 50rds of factory reloads through my 1911/.45 when I first got it. It has over 1,000rds of my reloads through it now and has never jammed or misfired. All was lead bullets.:smt023


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

What?

You actually shoot factory ammunition in your gun?

Blasphemy!


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Hell my guns wouldn't know what to do with factory ammo..They have never,except the 22lrs,seen a single round of factory..Remember buying some in the 60's and that was the last time ever..
Well I did buy a box of 380 silver tips for carry ammo in the little Colt's..Still got most of it left..


----------



## Linear Thinker (Jun 20, 2007)

There are 2 issues here, almost unrelated:

1. Your new gun needs to be broken in. No-brainer really, especially if you intend to use the gun for serious purposes such as hunting or self-defense. If your bullseye gun malfunctions or misfires, no harm done. But, there will be no mulligans if you have to make that shot.

2. The manufacturer is hoping to avoid warranty claims and liability from handload use. Have you ever seen a rifle after firing a round mistakenly loaded with Bullseye?
LT


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

Lead bullets: I just started to reload my own ammo for the first time in my life and have a question for you guys.
I bought 500 Rainier LeadSafe TMJ (copper plated) bullets each in 380, 9mm and 40 S&W. My problem is I can't find any loading data for the Rainier bullets in the Speer and Lyman handloading manuals I have. When I went to the Rainier website the only info I could find was the recommendation to reduce the load for a particular brand and weight bulletr by 10% for their product. Being so very new not having something in black and white right in front of me is scary. All I need to do is blow a hand off. 
I'm reloading on a Dillon 550B and initially set it up in 45 acp. Took the first 50 rounds I loaded to the range and boy was I happy. My M&P 45 performed wonderfully with my first reloads and as success breds success I was anxious to get back home and finish reloading the remaining 350 cases, Speer bullets, Win primers and Win 231 powder. "Do you suppose it was beginners luck?"
Any help on loading Rainier products or lead or lead plated bullets would be appreciated. Especially loading data for different handgun calibers, sizes, weights and dia's, etc.
Thanks,
Jim


----------

